# NGRR...went to our local shelter...long.



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

My Husband and I have been going to our local shelter a few times the last few weeks, just to see if they might have a golden. You never know! People have drop offs all the time, I counted at least 5 just in the probable hour we have accumulated being there those few days this week.
And Well, Day before yesterday there was a Rottweilier there, His name is Nitro, He is full blooded and cant be no older than 9-18months!
My husband spotted him and Immediately FELL IN LOVE!!!
Now my husband wants him badly, of course I looked at him and told him that uhh honey, remember we're getting a golden retriever and OH YEA! We have a 14month old son, BTW! :no:
And just to mention WE ARE NOT! part of the Pit Bull, Rottweilier or any other dog that is suppost to be used as a "Guard Dog" Stereo type" that these animals will attack at all costs, and blah! blah! blah! 
I think dogs will only reflect what you teach them and dont teach them, and pit bulls & other dogs alike are just predisposed to this regardless because of bad breeding, and blood lines. Just didn't want anyone to think that I didn't want him because of this.
It is because our shelter has NO! Knowledge of him at all, he is atleast 60lbs, & this just worries me!
So, anyway my husband wants to get him out to play. We got him out played with him and he was just the sweetest thing ever!! Knew basic commands, & seem to be a great dog. And NOW I am starting to fall in love with him.
So, my husband calls a worker back and asks him if he knew anything about "Nitro" & how he is with kids. He said well their were two people who brought him in 1 said he is Bad with kids, the other seemed relunctant to say but, said he is good with kids!! My husband is let down at that point, and we leave.
This morning my husband gets up and tells me to get ready and get my son ready we are going somewhere, I thought maybe a suprise..Right! lol
Nope! :no:
He takes us directly to the shelter, and when we are half way there tells me where we are going and says I want to see how Nitro will react to noah "our son". 
I think he was up thinking about this dog alll night!
Well, I was really nervous, but we made it there and we took noah directly back to Nitro's kennel, Nitro doesn't show one sign of aggression, but seems to be nervous, & backs up to the back of his kennel. I told my husband he is probably afraid of the stroller so we put the stroller out of the way, and I just had noah in my arms, He immediately came back to the front of his kennel and starting wagging that big butt of his lol he has no tail..
My husband then asks a worker if he wouldn't mind to get "Nitro" out, and hold him on a leash while we all go outside to see what happens.
Honestly, everything went GREAT!!! Nitro seemed to really love noah, and in all honesty I have fallen for "Nitro" some, my husband wants him bad. 
But, I had to be the nay sayer and tell him I am the primary care giver, I only want what I know I can handle in our home.
I honestly don't know why I let it get so far in the first place, I guess because my husband was so happy about the possibility of bringing this big guy into our home, he loves rottys. But, I still think a golden is best for our home. Has anything ever happened to any of you.
I have honestly fallen for Nitro, but still I am just not sure if he would be a dog for our family...ehh
I liked the idea of a golden because they are all around GREAT people dogs, they get along with other animals, great with kids, and very tolerable of things. I just wish I would have put my foot down in the beginning and said NO! 
Now I feel bad, and am thinking about poor "Nitro" sitting in that kennel all alone. Definitely Saddens me. 
I am thinking of no more trips to the shelter, just phone calls to see if they have any goldens!!


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

It's up to you. My MIL has a Rottweiler named Buddy & A Golden named Lilly. They are good together, good with other dogs & good with kids. They had Buddy first & got Lilly after Buddy was 2 or 3 YO. GL, that's a hard situation. The Rotties I've been around all think they're lap dogs.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

don't let the solidness of a rottie turn you down about adopting nitro Rotties make great pets and are great with kids. Yes they a guard dog but will only guard when nessary. It doesn't mean his an aggersive dog just means if you get robed or your house broken into Nitro will gaurd you and your family and your house. I've meet some very wanderfull rotties there very friendly towards humans and dogs . Like they say never leave a dog with a child unsupervised no matter what breed. I've heard of goldens biting children cause the child was to ruff. I think Nitro would make a great family pet if he seemed to loved noah your child then i would say he is ok to adopt.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I know, I just had a golden in mind whether puppy, young adult, or adult!
I would like having a dog I know at least something about their background.
Tomorrow & Sundays they are closed, maybe friday I'll call and ask if they could possibly get a hold of the owners some how and find out more info!
I could NEVER imagine dumping an animal at a place like this, It is a KILL shelter, sadly! 
All of the animals have their Euthanasia dates set right in front of their kennels!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My friends had a rotti. I used to be very afraid of them because of a bad experience. Well they asked us to watch Simon when they went on vacation and hubby said yes. He was great with Beau and our little yorkie. He never tried to mess with out cats either. The people that have him had a little girl and she would crawl all over him and he just loved on her the whole time. Wife then got pregnant, once the baby was born, Simon laid at the doorway whenever the baby was in there. And if the baby cried, he would go and get someone to go and pick the baby up. 
If you feel like he would make a good home and good with your son, I say go for it. And then tell hubby down the road you get your golden. LOL


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Please be sure before you adopt him. All family members need to be on board 100%. I for one disagree with you on the " it is all in how you raise a dog " theory. Dogs have traits that are passed down.. why a retriever retrieves, or a chow will gaurd, GSD will work, bassets will scent, etc. Certainly we can influence this to a degree, for the good or the bad.
Not knowing his back ground.. I would err on the side of my son. What if he fell on the dog.. or went to take something from his mouth.. or stepped on him. Can you handle him with your son on a walk.. if he charges a human or other dog, etc. Just things to think about. God bless you for looking for a pet at the shelter.. So many turn ins today with times so bad. Wishing you all the best of luck with your new family member.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

jnmarr said:


> Please be sure before you adopt him. All family members need to be on board 100%. I for one disagree with you on the " it is all in how you raise a dog " theory. Dogs have traits that are passed down.. why a retriever retrieves, or a chow will gaurd, GSD will work, bassets will scent, etc. Certainly we can influence this to a degree, for the good or the bad.
> Not knowing his back ground.. I would err on the side of my son. What if he fell on the dog.. or went to take something from his mouth.. or stepped on him. Can you handle him with your son on a walk.. if he charges a human or other dog, etc. Just things to think about. God bless you for looking for a pet at the shelter.. So many turn ins today with times so bad. Wishing you all the best of luck with your new family member.


 If you want to admit it or not that goes for any dog pitbull or yorkshire terrier. Yes every dog has a specific trait, but the way a dog is taken care of and treated through out its life alters that. I'm not trying to sway her to adopt him or not, but I feel your advice alone is a negative one just regarding the type of dog that it is. I'm sorry but I've had and seen these bad rep dogs have some of the greatest personalities that would outshine some goldens I know of. 

My advice to you kjarv, don't give up on this boy. Your husband has a great feeling about him and so do you, theres nothing stopping you from later on getting a golden. Find out more about him, visit him again with your boy and maybe have a friend bring their dog witht hem and see how well he plays with others. See if he has toy aggresion, or food aggresion. Bring a bowl of kibble and while he eats use a broom stick to try to move the bowl. Test him in alot of different situations regarding being around other dogs and kids. 

And coming from a husbands point of view. My wife did what you're currently doing with him, I myself wouldn't ever bring an animal into our home that I could tell would do harm to my family. I'm sure your husband is the same way. If he really likes him and you seem to be falling for nitro yourself, I would point my attention towards him and try to make it work. He sounds like he could be a REALLY good dog, just make sure to test the things such as aggresion.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I just wanted to chime in and say that the most well behaved and trained dog I've ever met personally was a rottie.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Every Rottie I've ever known personally has been a big softie, a huge pushover. They might have more "guarding" instinct than a retriever, but that doesn't mean that they'll attack at all. My neighbors had an old Rottie who was constantly bothered by their toddler and took it like a saint. 

The danger in a Rottie isn't that there's a bred-in aggression that might spring out one day. The danger is that an ill-trained, aggressive, or anxious Rottie will do a LOT more damage if he gets set off.

Goldens are a "soft" breed. In addition to their generally good temperament, they are not equipped with particularly sharp teeth, heavy jaw structure, or super-strong muscles around the jaw. Excellent bird retriever = terrible fighter. A panicked or aggressive Golden might deliver a nasty bite, but it's unlikely the dog could do a lot of damage with his mouth or hold on to a person very well once he's bitten them. A Rottweiler, on the other hand, is bred to have the physical ability to follow through on a fight, so if he does get set off, he's a much more dangerous animal.

Rotties can be excellent family dogs. However, since you don't know the history of this dog, you're taking a small chance that there's trauma in his past that could be brought out by the wrong circumstances. The more time you spend with him, the more sure you can be that he's even tempered, so if you have the time and attention to be incredibly vigilant around him for the short term, it seems like you could make this work.

By the way, any badly-trained, anxious, or fearful dog can be dangerous to a child, regardless of breed. My cousin had to have his lip stitched back together as a kid because he teased Cocker Spaniel (pet store purchase) and she lost it. I don't mean to insult any legitimate Cocker fanciers out there, but the puppy mill variety can be dangerously insane.

I'll say one more thing: I wouldn't consider myself that much of a romantic soul, but I have felt a special magic when I picked out my dogs. After a few minutes with the litters, both times, I felt the dog I wanted calling out to me. It seems so cheesy and silly in retrospect, but I knew quickly and for sure which dog was mine both times. Is Nitro your dog?


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks so Much Everyone! We are seriously considering Nitro.
We are going tomorrow morning, My husband can't com he has to work, but we pretty well know he is in love with my husband lol..
My son and I are going to go in tomorrow and ask them if they would get out one of the other dogs to see how he will do with them play wise, testing for food aggression is a GREAT Idea!
I really appreciate the support, I really had my heart set on a golden!
But, this may well be our dog! 
I'll keep everyone updated, I am still as of right now talking to the people about the 5month old pup. I believe if I don't take him then I wonder what she will do with him, rescue?  I'm not sure...Everything she has told me so far about him has been great, so if Nitro doesn't pan out then we are going to possibly pursue this pup more. 
Who knows!
Searching for a dog if HARD WORK! LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Even if you get Nitro and not a golden dont think you have to leave. Some people in the past have done that. We love all dogs and the more the merrier.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rotties can be good with children. I think I would find a Rottie forum and ask them some questions. My friend had a Rottie that was wonderful...Don't forget, we have a section for other pets!!!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks! 
I was hoping I would still be welcomed!!
And about the rottie forums..I have found I think 3 big ones, that actually have members that post regularly!
Well, they all require you to have a membership & you have to give reasons why you want to join, I waited 2days!!!!! to even get one to respond to me!
So I was like yay, finally I can ask some questions..
Well, I wrote up my first thread, explaining everything. And then once I tried to post it, a page came up and said a moderator will have to check my post before it will appear to the forum, I kept checking back and checking back.....The next day my thread finally came up!
I then got a few responses, and tried to respond back and it took hours for my replies to even show up! It is very Annoying to say the least!
I emailed the Administrator, and am hoping he will take the restrictions off my account, so I can actually get some help!
And of course still..............nothing!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

I think that there have been lots of great comments so far. Ultimately, you two have to decide what is best (long term) for you as a family. One suggestion would be that if you decide not to get Nitro now, you could contact a Rottie rescue group and they would pull him from the shelter and find him an approved home. Good luck!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Some of the forums have lots of policies. Hang in there. I remember one, I believe the Admin is in Australia. I found him to be a great guy. He even offered to make an Avatar for me. I don't think I have his contact info anymore though. I'll have to do a search and see if I can find it.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks!
& oh yes!! If we don't take him we are going to contact a Rottie Rescue!! He is to nice of a dog to sit in a kennel longer than he has to, or be put to death!

I also DO NOT like some of the workers there, or well at least 1 anyway...I remember before I even joined here and we were first talking about a dog, we went to the shelter. Well, the Puppies and kittens have their own room and we walked in and one of the workers were banging on one of the kittens cages and yelling, and then both the workers started laughing. They had NO IDEA! my husband and I were in the room with them. I was thoroughly pissed off!!! I haven't seen him there either times I have been now, so hopefully he is fired!!!
Makes me wonder what these people do to these animals when they mis behave, or just do something they don't like. They should be helping these animals as much as they should to get them ready for new homes, not make them worse!! The woman that works the front has been working there since I was a very little girl, My second dog came from this shelter when I was only 11, and she is the one to sign him over to me! She is a total sweet heart and knows about each of the animals.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi! We have a Rottie along with a golden, golden mix, and three smaller dogs (shelties). Rott'n came to us with unknown origins--he broke into our backyard (used his nose to open the chain link fence gate). We were very apprehensive when first approaching him but found out that he is the biggest baby in the world. Vet said he was between 2-4 years old. We have now had him a little over 6 years. My two smallest little dogs are like grumpy old men (14 yrs.) and will snap and snarl and try to be boss--Rott'n just ignores them. Biggest problem is he ignores them so much that sometimes he just steps on them because he just acts like they're not there. His one desire in life (besides more food) is to be a chihuahua so he can be a lap dog. If someone broke in to our house, he would probably lick them to death, especially if they brought food. This past weekend I noticed our mixed golden domineering (sp?) him and he just let him. I just babysat my mom's 15 pound dog and they played together. 

The only con: his size--he's about 115-120 pounds (down from a high of 150 pounds) and he doesn't realize how big he is which sometimes causes a problem. However, this is also a plus (that and his appearance) because he is intimidating and someone not knowing him will avoid him at all costs. I have never worried about anyone breaking in when he used to live on our back deck (took me a while with DH, but he is now a housedog and loves it). All in all, he is a great dog and though all my PLANNED future dogs will be goldens, I will never say never.

If you have any specific questions, please don't hesitate to pm me.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

There is also what appears to be 3 golden retriever/shepherd mixed pups, we were so tempted to take one of them. He looks ALOT like our old dog Ruben just MUCH fluffier, and their ears look like they are going to stand up like a shepherds.
Puppies get a lot more time to find homes in the rescue..
And there is also a BEAUTIFUL!!! Chocolate lab mix girl!! Looks like she is a Choc Lab mixed with husky. 
She is completely Chocolate colored, with very light blue eyes!! We picked her up and played with her awhile she is very LOVING! No older than 6-8weeks.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL, well Our "PLANS" were to get a golden now, and then 3-4years later, get a Great Dane!!
Buuut, lol things may be different, now I may be looking at a rottweiler, golden, and a great dane! LOL Wow! What a full house I'll have!! 
I am kind of secretly hoping Nitro will be our dog, he is really a good looking boy, and seems to be a great dog. We will see!!
I'll keep you all posted on what happens tomorrow, they are closed today and sundays.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww... what about both!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

And just to mention just in case anyone may be interested...
There are also VERY SMALL! looks like no older than 4-5weeks seriously! Daschund mix puppies 
The last two times we have been in there they have were all in a big pile asleep there has to be at least 5-6 of them. They all are the same color, like a brown with a dappled look to them. I feel so sorry for them.
My husband wanted to get one out to show noah, I told him no. The less they are exposed to the better at this age, although I know they are handled by others. sadly!

I think it is SO SAD! Going in there. You can tell the ones that have had pretty good homes or at least miss them a lot, they all have their heads down, look VERY depressed and will not get up!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL!! It is definitely tempting! hehe


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I tried to find the Admin's name (Rottie forum) on another site. I couldn't remember his username. If I could find the Admin's username on the site I did find, I would have recognized it, but it is nowhere to be found! It's locked up tight! LOL


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

lol, Kimm It's ok!
I found another Rottie Group I am trying to get into there, I appreciate it though!!
We go tomorrow morning to have a meet wit him again! 
thanks!!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

and I have already said it but, I love your siggy!!
*God gave you a gift of 86,400 seconds today. *
*Have you used one to say "Thank you?" *
*~William A. Ward*​


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I could be wrong, but I always understood that rotties are cartage dogs, working dogs, bred to haul and help. As with any breed they may be taught to fear and defend, but it is not what they are bred for. I'd take a rottie over a puntable any day. (and where is Hooch?)


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, my son and I went down to the shelter today! Sadly enough Nitro has been adopted, or is it sad..I'm not sure?!?
They said he was adopted Wednesday evening, They said the owners wanted to take him a few days and see how things went. If he didn't do good then they were going to bring him back, I asked them if Nitro came back in, if they would please give me a call. I left my name and number there...
There was MANY more puppies their today  Very Cute, just not a place you want to see them!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, I've known some goldens that were terrors around kids, and I have a mix that looks part rotti but acts like a typical "golden"  He actually "watches" my son, a mr. into trouble and a Houdini, and will alert me to anything Mikey is doing that he shouldn't be.

What was the reason for the 2 giving him up?


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

All the shelter workers said was "He wasn't good with kids"..Nothing else, no Incidents just simply said that. I was suspicious about this because what the shelter said about him with being around kids they have seen there. 
When they seen me walk in with my son in a stroller a guy followed me around, I guess thinking My son possibly might stick his fingers into their kennels or something like this, But I kept my son right in the middle of the isle's so he wouldn't be able to do so.
I asked this guy about him that is all he could tell me, and then I went up front and this is all she could tell me, so...
But, these workers are with these dogs everyday I would say they would know something about him. Anyway, If he comes back, then we are going to try again...see where that takes us. Unless these people who got him bring him back for something bad. He is a very sweet dog towards us, everything else..I am not sure.


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

im sorry and not sorry about nitro! im glad he got adopted, but im so very sorry that it wasnt you who got him. Hopefully he found his forever home and you will find your fur baby soon! If its meant to be it will happen, if not then there is a reason. i live by that saying alot these days! good luck with your search!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm a big believer in that things happen for a reason. Sometimes dogs act differently in the shelter than they do in a home. If Nitro's previous owners turned him in with one saying he wasn't good with kids and the other saying he was it would lead me to believe that there's some truth there. I could understand if an owner had to relinquish a pet wanting it to be as adoptable as possible by downplaying something but still wanting to disclose it. Alot of shelters may put down a dog that has shown any type of people agression especially to kids as they don't want the liability. On the bright side hopefully Nitro found his new forever home. 

Be patient "your" dog will find its way to you and you will know, no doubts.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What about the 5 mo old Golden? or the original pup?


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

As of right now everything is up in the air! Ill keep everyone posted!!!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

kjarv24 said:


> Well, I was really nervous, but we made it there and we took noah directly back to Nitro's kennel, Nitro doesn't show one sign of aggression, but seems to be nervous, & backs up to the back of his kennel. I told my husband he is probably afraid of the stroller so we put the stroller out of the way...


I think you touched on something right there that you need to consider carefully...Nervous around the stroller and how he reacted to it. Toddlers do a lot of things to make dogs nervous - and the result is a dog that tries to avoid the situation - there are times when the dog can't avoid the situation and is going to have to react in one way or another - I'm just not sure that you want to bring home a fearful dog with a toddler - especially with the information that one of the people that surrendered him said that he wasn't good with children...In general my experience is that dogs in a shelter act very differently when you get them home and settled - for the good and bad - a shelter environment is a tough place to really evaluate a dog with limited information.

You've gone back and forth between a puppy, then an adult now a Rottie - I don't want to be the pout of the party, but I think you really need to decide what kind of dog that you want to add to your family - not react on the heartstrings because you've gone to a shelter and you've seen a dog that you like and you feel somewhat badly for - remember that a lot of the power of pet store puppies are impulse buys - or the sense of needing to "rescue" them from the little cages...A Rottie is not a Golden retriever, a Lab is not a Hound, a maltese is not a GSD - very different dogs with their own pros and cons...Your situation is complicated by your young son.

Erica


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

I can help with your decision even though it brings back memories I like to avoid. My Jake was a well bred Rottie that I had from 8 weeks to 5 years. He was socialized with society from 8 weeks, carried in a bag. learned about everything in the human world I could teach him. I have had rotties for 35 years and have a great love and respect for the breed.
Jake donated his time at the local Lighthouse for the Blind, the Spay and Neuter Intervention Society of NY (SNIP) and was the local hero to many people pulling his wagon everywhere.
My most trusted Jake became my worst nightmare for five seconds taking a person to the ground and tearing his arm open reacting to what I believe he felt was aggression to the person he was with. Jake was put down that day by my decision. My next dog was Harley. just my experience, maybe it will help you decide, maybe not.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Erica,
Thanks for your concern, but just because I had originally wanted on a Golden doesn't mean I have to fully stick to my decision on that. 
Wouldn't it be horrible if I were to walk by the dog that is the most wonderful dog for our family...golden, mixed, or some other type of breed just because I wanted a Golden...

I believe things happen for a reason and if I walk by a dog in the shelter I just have a connection with then i am not going to be selfish in the fact that I want a Purebred Golden & just keep walking. Bringing a dog into our family is a BIG Deal to us, we want to find the "*right*" dog, a Golden Retriever IS our goal now.
Nitro might not have had a Sturdy past, but doesn't mean he would have made any less of a great dog then a golden! Saving a dog from a shelter, is much different to me then having an "Impulse" buy from the pet store. I agree it is something to worry about bringing a dog with a past like that into your home, but we did have a great connection with him, and We weren't getting him out of pity. Hundreds of people have brought shelter dogs into their home, some without knowing ANYTHING about their pasts and they have Made a great life long family friend!!!
And the days we were thinking about Nitro I had already been researching as much as I could on Rottweilers! It Was BY NO MEANS! an Impulse Buy, ehh. 
I know every dog has their pros and cons! Every dog was bred to do something different, and with that comes different personalities, tolerance to things, Different Health Problems..etc..

Thanks for the help and support everyone! Nitro is adopted.


----------

